

Apple Buys 3-D Sensor Company PrimeSense - Jun8
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/11/25/apple-buys-3d-sensor-company-primesense/?_r=0

======
Jun8
The news came out some time ago but today Apple and PrimeSense confirmed the
purchase.

Given that PS's new Capri sensor
([http://www.primesense.com/solutions/3d-sensor/](http://www.primesense.com/solutions/3d-sensor/))
can be easily incorporated into a small set top box, this gives an indication
that Apple plans to take Microsoft's Kinect controlled TV experience: either
with the long-rumored TV set
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/11/5091696/apple-hdtv-
plans-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/11/5091696/apple-hdtv-plans-
reportedly-delayed-over-content-issues)) or with a souped up Apple TV design.

